# Southeast Kansas



## alonzo (Mar 30, 2015)

bingo! several dozen yesterday. still fairly small but we are on the right track.


----------



## dragon76 (Mar 21, 2015)

what county are you in still waiting here in crawford


----------



## mysticmorel (Apr 27, 2013)

Niece in Pittsburg area posted a photo to FB last night where she found a couple dozen yesterday between 2-3 inches tall.


----------



## alonzo (Mar 30, 2015)

crawford county! go get em! found them in several spots which is a great sign.


----------



## dragon76 (Mar 21, 2015)

just got back found 41 little greys, all but 4 in the same flush, several twins. left a few that where to small. walked for over 2 hrs, it's going to be really good in a few days, still need some rain, believe it or not.these had just popped within the last couple days, was at the same spots Saturday. saw several reds, some just breaking the surface. not sure why, but this location is about 10 days later then normal. Guess soil temps. Oh well, doesn't matter, it's on!!!!


----------



## verdimorels (Apr 4, 2015)

Been finding a few here and there since the 2nd. Just starting to see the signs of the big flush


----------



## dragon76 (Mar 21, 2015)

looks like where going to miss this rain, think we could use a little, should be pretty good by the weekend, and real good by the next weekend.


----------



## morel_man (Mar 26, 2015)

Got plenty of rain here in Wilson county the last two days. I went on about a 2 mile look today and found two grays about 3 inches tall. Everything looked great except for the Morel part.


----------



## shroomaker (Mar 28, 2013)

Has anyone been finding any morels in Sedgwick, Sumner, Barber counties?


----------



## shroomaker (Mar 28, 2013)

Also Kingman or Harper counties?


----------



## dragon76 (Mar 21, 2015)

what effect will this cold snap have? i'm thinking not to much ground temps will bounce back this afternoon, this weekend should be the start I'm hoping lol


----------



## t-rex (Apr 17, 2013)

Picked up 46 greys in Woodson county a couple of days ago. All were found around one cottonwood tree.


----------



## morel_man (Mar 26, 2015)

Found seven today...only hunted one small patch of elm and ash...the seven were around an ash.....first of the week and it ought to be on in the areas that have the moisture.


----------



## verdimorels (Apr 4, 2015)

That moisture is disappearing fast to. Left some small ones for 4 days and have hardly grown. Guess soil temps aren't quite there. The frost didn't help


----------



## ricomorelo (Apr 25, 2013)

Found 2 blondes about 4" in Wichita today. Hoping they were just early poppers. The ground is bone dry. Still hoping we get rain very soon, and they will flush out. Ground temps are all ready getting way to high. Fingers crossed.


----------



## dragon76 (Mar 21, 2015)

still need rain...badly, found another 30-40 today, but had to work real hard for them. Places that should produce were to dry. found several that where already drying out. If we can get a slow soaker, it should be great


----------



## yendor22 (Feb 15, 2015)

U can tell when they start finding them because. Everybody goes silent report coming in from warsaw fri by 6 pm,he musta knocked it out the park cause hes silent,grounds dry,lets go to warsaw,lol


----------



## morel_man (Mar 26, 2015)

Found 54 nice ones today....3 to 4 inchers. They were all picked in two places I looked at Thursday and only found one in each spot then. Still have plenty of moisture here, but another rain wouldn't hurt anything....I still think by Monday it should be in full swing.


----------



## mysticmorel (Apr 27, 2013)

Went today here in Franklin Co 2 different spots than what I normally go, not a morel in sight. Rain keeps going around us &amp; it's so very dry. From what I've heard on the news we're not expecting any rain soon. It's got me bummed out.


----------



## morel_man (Mar 26, 2015)

We have from a 30% to 70% chance of rain here from now through Tuesday. Been pretty lucky this year and got the rain when they called for it. When I was out today most places still had surface moisture but a little more sure couldn't hurt anything.


----------



## dragon76 (Mar 21, 2015)

went back out found another 50 its on


----------



## dragon76 (Mar 21, 2015)

ok guys i know your finding some, lets here about em. for sure don't mention where, thats your business, probally know where your at anyway. rins today in crawford co will make bloom like crazy. wed,thursday sb great


----------



## t-rex (Apr 17, 2013)

Picked up over 250 Sunday. Nice mix of yellow and greys. Woodson Co.


----------



## mysticmorel (Apr 27, 2013)

Well Dang, sounds like some of ya are really goin to town finding them. We finally had a pretty good rain here (not southeast Ks) in Franklin Co last night. Got permission to go in a new timber so I'll be going soon again. Hopefully better luck this time.


----------



## morel_man (Mar 26, 2015)

Went this morning....about needed hip boots to walk the woods. That was one heck of a rain. After all of that I only found one big yellow.


----------



## yendor22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Want some morels,call or text rod 913 660 4670


----------



## dragon76 (Mar 21, 2015)

morel man, i'm a little worried about all the rain. Going out wed, after am turkey hunt, hope it doesn't rain much more, or the shrooms could be under water. Really think that this rain could be the start of a real big flush, like back in 2013.
i will let you know what I find.


----------



## morel_man (Mar 26, 2015)

I went to one of my spots today and found three. Walking out I noticed a big dead elm I hadn't seen before so I checked it out. I found three that were about the size of a dime , obviously just pushed through...I left them hopefully in a few days there will be a bag full there. Coming home I turned off on a gravel road that I normally don't travel. Along the road there were a few dead elms , so I slowed down for a look. Surprisingly I saw a big yellow at the base of one of the trees....picked 33 nice ones around that tree all very fresh....now if I can find another grove of trees I am in business. I agree Dragon....we do not need any more water here for a while everything is saturated...if its ever gonna get good it ought to be in the next few days. Also I saw so many big toms fanned out today im thinking tomorrow ought to be a good hunt.


----------



## verdimorels (Apr 4, 2015)

Just found 50 fresh greys in bout 30min. Its on in Wilson. Next couple of days around 70deg gna blow up.


----------



## morel_man (Mar 26, 2015)

I went to check out a spot I had been eyeballing for a few days looked like a good spot. Came around the corner and there was a woman standing in the ditch that I just happened to know. She had about 10 or 12 in a bag....as I was setting there talking to her I could see them sticking up everywhere. I got out and helped her pick for a few minutes I don't know how many she ended up with but Id bet several pounds....wish I would have gotten there first but I didn't , oh well....should have stopped when I came by earlier but noooo....I was in a hurry.


----------



## booksnake (Apr 15, 2015)

I found a half dozen today on my property, which is near the Little Arkansas River north of Twin Lakes in Wichita. Sandy soil and lots and lots of rotting trees on the ground. Two years ago, I found a good-sized batch of them and they were almost orange. The ones I found today were in the same place as two years ago, but are gray. Also, scads of tiny, tiny critters dwelling inside them that don't seem to want to be evicted from the wrinkles and grooves and pits they call home. I'm hoping to find lots more tomorrow (Weds). I may have screwed things up, though. I aimed a water sprinkler at the area and ran it for a couple of hours. It's well water, if that makes any difference. Last year, I couldn't find a single Morel in that same area or in any other for that matter. I figure it was too dry or something else wasn't quite perfect. I have higher hopes this year now that I found my starter kit today. I welcome any and all advice. I'm about as green as a 65-year-old man can be.


----------



## t-rex (Apr 17, 2013)

Picked up over 500 in the last two days. Still a mix of greys &amp; yellows. The little greys are still popping.Lots of good sized yellows. Close to 12 lbs. worth.


----------



## dragon76 (Mar 21, 2015)

saw a lot of hunters today, also saw a lot of shrooms!! best year ever? what say you?
in a little over 2.5 hrs wife and myself found 262. still have a lot of freshh ground to cover. By saturday, it;s going to be grand


----------



## booksnake (Apr 15, 2015)

I could sure use some hunting advice.Today, I went back to the spot in my back yard where I found a bunch of morels two years ago and again two days ago. No luck at all today. This is in Wichita on about an acre of property that leads down to the Little Arkansas River. It's about a mile north of Twin Lakes. The soil is sandy and decaying trees outnumber healthy ones by a good margin. Lots of deadfall lying around and lots of ivy and bark that has fallen off the trunks and limbs that it once covered. But no morels except for the half-dozen I found two days ago. I am willing and even eager to go in whatever direction you point me. Should I be exploring in pastures and patches of timber on farmland down around Winfield? Or should I go farther south and east to the Sedan area or maybe around Fall River or the Elkl River resevoir? Do you have a sure-fire tip you can give me for finding morels in south central and/or southeast Kansas? What about more to the southwest? Do the Gyp Hills offer much hope? I'm afraid I'm going to miss the big productive days and then poof, it'll be another year before I have even a chance to find any more of these tasty hermits. Help me. Help me, for I am but a poor and stupid neophyte.


----------



## dragon76 (Mar 21, 2015)

booksnake, go where there is ample moisture.your looking in the right terrain just not wet enough


----------



## verdimorels (Apr 4, 2015)

All the lakes u mentioned are good. (Flood area)


----------



## morel_man (Mar 26, 2015)

Found 41 yellows y day evening and 44 yellows today....all fresh. But both days I worked my butt off for them , not exactly flushing like I figured they would with all the moisture and finally a sunny day in the 70s. Oh well....better than a kick in the behind.


----------



## dragon76 (Mar 21, 2015)

still expect saturday to be a good day


----------



## koboxerks (Apr 17, 2015)

This will be my first year hunting. I tried a few areas here around KC but no luck. Don't know if I was a little early or if people had already been there. My parents bought a farm about 4 years back a little west of Pleasanton &amp; there is a nice little lake about a mile away surrounded by some woods. Going to try there tomorrow morning.


----------



## hahillbilly (Mar 30, 2015)

Booksnake its just been too dry. I expect tomorrow to be good, but I dont know. The Morel gods are finicky.

I am 48, and grew up hunting shrooms. 2013 was the best flush I ever saw in sc kansas, and 2014 was one of the worst.

I spent 4 days and 350 miles looking earlier this week, and I didnt have any luck, but I believe conditions are right now.

If anyone tells ya that they got morels figured out, dont trust them. Morels are where ya find em.


----------



## morel_man (Mar 26, 2015)

Found 67 yellows this afternoon. Rained out this morning.


----------



## dragon76 (Mar 21, 2015)

found another 300 +in a little over 2 hrs. ran into another shroomer, first time I had ever seen someone in this parcel of land. He has found over 500 in the same section we have found over 600 going to figure out how to post pictures someday. but I swear, this is the best season ever.
Hope to find some more tomorrow, but need some rain, for another flush
good luck


----------



## booksnake (Apr 15, 2015)

hahillbilly, Thanks for your thoughtful reply. One of my problems is that other than my own yard, I don't know where to look. Every region is different from every other region. Without revealing any specific location of yours, how about giving me some detailed descriptions of the types of places I should be looking at in our part of the world, which for me would be within a 40-mile radius of Wichita. I'd be forever grateful. BS


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

dragon, what type of tree are you picking on? If you don't mind sharing.


----------



## dragon76 (Mar 21, 2015)

mostly cedars but i'm in the pitts, look around the cottonwoods also


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

thanks Dragon, I was down there a little early it sounds, plus in a bad spot. It sure helps to hunt a place alot and know what to look for. That is a real unique place down there, Booksnake, how about Cheney Lake or any of the rivers with cottonwoods. Hillbilly is right, you guys were very dry and may have missed most of the season. HillBilly I will agree on that best ever flush. I live almost 250 miles away and drove down there three times that year, it was incredible. Both the cottons and cedars went crazy.. Most of us that picked it think the breaking of that bad drought had something to do with it. Good luck on the rest of your season


----------



## hahillbilly (Mar 30, 2015)

I found a few today. Mainly yellow s. I think the moisture came to late.


----------



## hahillbilly (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh, and around southcentral ks I have found cottonwoods to be the best. Mainly big cottonwoods that have some dead in them. The morels are usually within ten feet or so of the trunk.


----------



## booksnake (Apr 15, 2015)

HB, Thanks for taking the time to reply. I know so very little about this subject, but it seems unreasonable that I would find five or six mushrooms in a spot that had thirty or forty two years ago and poof -- that's it. No more. Let me ask you another question, if you have time to think about it: The lowest part of my yard abuts the Little Arkansas River. When the river gets high, the bottom quarter of my yard becomes part of the river. It's on the inside curve of the flow. So the opposite bank is steep and my side of the bank is gradual. Do you think that the river flow would wash the fugi away and so it would be fruitless to search any of the areas that are flooded two or three times each year? It's tempting to search through that area not only of my yard, but all up and down the river. There's so much deadfall and rotting timber that has floated down the river and gotten lodged. To my mind, it all looks like the kind of spots you describe. But like I said, it is flooded quite often. Am I wasting my time in those places?


----------



## dragon76 (Mar 21, 2015)

always search above flood line, or so I've been told. Sorry to but in.


----------



## dragon76 (Mar 21, 2015)

thinking that this season is coming to a close. we found about 75 or so yesterday pm, what we call whites, and saw a ton of peckerheads. not sure thats the right name for them, but the are morels, but as the name suggest, they look like a man's pecker. real long stem, with just a little head, the color is a dark red/brown. tried them one time, and they taste like poop. anyway, when the peckerheads start popping, the morels, seem to stop.


----------



## booksnake (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. It makes a lot of sense to me that to search land that floods would be a waste of time. I checked the photographs I took when I harvested Morels from my property two years ago here in Wichita, and the date on them was May 8. As I mentioned, I have found very few this year and non last year. Also, we got some good rain over the last couple of days --- so maybe all is not lost. It's more than two weeks earlier than it was when I had some degree of luck. That's what I'm going to delude myself with, anyway.


----------



## dragon76 (Mar 21, 2015)

is anyone still finding morels down here in sek? thinking about makiing a last trip out tomorrow, if it warms up tday. looking for the last flush. thanks


----------



## morel_man (Mar 26, 2015)

I haven't been in a couple days. Been muddy and cool. However I talked to some buddies that went yesterday and found several so im thinking I might go out this afternoon and look for a while..


----------



## dragon76 (Mar 21, 2015)

thanks morel man, let me know if you fine some. Not sure why I would need more, but it's the thrill of the hunt.
By the way, we dehydrated some the other day, than re-hydrated them, worked great. dehydrated will be on full blast for a few days.


----------



## hahillbilly (Mar 30, 2015)

I found a few last night in butler co. If we get a rain this week, we should see some more I think . Maybe


----------

